# Paws~a~tively Adorable Now— Your Loyal & Loving Protector Later



## Stacey Kimery (May 2, 2018)

PUREBRED DOBERMAN PINSCHER PUPPIES (BLACK & RUST)
$1,300-$1,500​If youre looking for a Guard / Working Dog / 4-legged Family Member, I may have what youre looking for:
Gorgeous litter of 10 (3 Females, 6 Males left), will be ready to go to approved homes, May 23rd.

Both parents are AKC Registered. Momma (OFA’d) comes from a USA based breeder that uses exclusively German bloodlines, from Champions and Schutzhund-titled (IPO 1,2,3) dogs, tested for temperament and inherited health problems. Dobermans are protective, driven, loyal and incredibly loving. They will need structure, discipline and time with you, in order to be a balanced family pet.

I work with your puppy every day with age-appropriate socialization and exposure to vacuums, balloons, loud music, cats, our kids, our other dogs, pig, loud car noises, honking horns and different textures such as, tile, carpet, rocks, dirt, grass, wood and concrete. 

They get brushed every few days and I work with their gums/teeth, clip their toenails and weigh them once a week….and LOVE them 24 hrs a day!

Tails are docked / bobbed, dewclaws removed and they have had a thorough vet exam. They’ve been wormed once and will be wormed 2-3 more times, and will receive their first vaccine prior to going home. A record of my care, puppy “care package” and a health guarantee will be provided.

I take superior care of my pups, as they are an extension of our family. I will only sell them to homes, that I believe will do the same. 

For anyone that may be interested, but may not have a lot of previous knowledge of the breed, please let me know! I will discuss all of their funny quirks, likes and dislikes...basic breed characteristics and possible problems or issues that you could face....Give you and me a few weeks to see if we think it would be a good fit. 

Currently creating a list and accepting deposits ($200). 

Please don’t hesitate to ask any questions that you may have!!!


----------

